# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Λήμνου [Historic photos of Lemnos]

## Haddock

Από το αρχείο του paroskayak ακόμα μια carte postale, αυτή τη φορά της Λήμνου. Ποιο είναι το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία??

----------


## nautikos

> Από το αρχείο του paroskayak ακόμα μια carte postale, αυτή τη φορά της Λήμνου. Ποιο είναι το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία??


Ε τωρα ποιο ειναι.... το *Αιολις*, ενας ακουραστος εργατης του _ΒΑ Αιγαιου_!

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίος ο nautikos! thanx :-) Κάνει τοπικά δρομολόγια από Λήμνο??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice picture of _Kastro Lemnou (Myrina)_ in 1960.

For the passenger ships from Lemnos to Alexandroupolis, Porto Lago, Kavalla and back, see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53792
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53783
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52931

Lemnos (Myrina) 1960.jpg

Also here is a second 1960 picture

Lemnos 1960.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χμμ... το μικρό μαύρο καράβι δεν μου φαίνεται για κάποιο από τα ΙΟΝΙΟΝ, ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ του Τυπάλδου. Μήπως να είναι το καραβι που έκανε Αλεξανδρούπολη-Λήμνο και που σου ανέφερε ο Λευτέρης Π.;




> Also he recalls that in teh 50s and 60s other smaller local ships were doing just Alexandroupolis-Myrina-Alexandroupolis.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χμμ... το μικρό μαύρο καράβι δεν μου φαίνεται για κάποιο από τα ΙΟΝΙΟΝ, ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ του Τυπάλδου. Μήπως να είναι το καραβι που έκανε Αλεξανδρούπολη-Λήμνο και που σου ανέφερε ο Λευτέρης Π.;


I do not believe it is _Ionion_ or _Ilioupolis_. They were shorter than this one. This looks to me like a Togias ship.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kastro Lemnou in 1960 or so..   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Lemnos Kastro.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the old days, *Moudros* was also quite important. Here are two pictures of some military importance as they are from World War I, specifically 1916.
Moudros 1916.jpg
Moudros 1916 v.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Lemnos_ in 1989

Lemnos 1989.jpg

Two photographs of *Myrina* from the early 1990s

Myrina2.jpg

Myrina.jpg

----------


## gtogias

και μια καρτ ποστάλ από την όμορφη Μύρινα:


Myrina_001.jpg

----------


## mpizas

ti oraies photografies.. i mana mou klaiei poy tis blepei giati ekei megalose.. Na ste kala

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ti oraies photografies.. i mana mou klaiei poy tis blepei giati ekei megalose.. Na ste kala


Για τη μητερα σου, ενα μικρο φιλμ/βιντεο απο τα αρχεια της ΕΡΤ που δειχνει τον Μουδρο το 1975!
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## mpizas

Σας υπερ ευχαριστώ παρα παρα πολύ!. Να στε κάλα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λημνος 1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Lemnos.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Λιμάνι Κάστρου Λήμνου

Limnos_1.jpg
Φωτο-ΤΖΟΒΑΡΑ

http://www.ergasianews.gr/2016/02/07...ia-elladafoto/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια! 
  (Το πλοιο που βλεπουμε ειναι το Δεσποινα του Φουστανου) _

----------

